# 120 Gallon price



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I found a used 120G tank today I am thinking about buying. The lady has the 120G tank, a wood stand, and two lights. I think it is a pine stand that is stained to oak color. It is not a homemade stand it looks like one you would get a PetsMart. The two lights are the standard lights like from PetsMart or Wal Mart. The glass holds water and the seals all looked good. The people are moving out of the house and were draining the tank as I was there. The tank had a lot of white "scaly" buildup on it. I took a brush and rubbed it on one spot and it came of pretty easy so I think it will come clean. One of the doors on the stand had a broken hinge and needed to be replace. She is asking $200.00 for the setup (tank, stand, two lights). I know that is a great deal compared to new price but I have also seen some 120G setups for only a couple hundred dollars more that are more complete. Would you buy this one before it is gone or wait for something with more gear.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think that is to high of a price. It does need some work and isn't a complete setup. You can explain that to her and low ball her to try and get a better price. Does she seem to be in a rush to sell it or is it "if it sells it sells, if it don't it don't" situations?


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I already tried that. She wouldn't budge on the price, it is her daughters tank who is away in college and the parents are moving. They don't want to move it to the new house but will if they have to.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

That is a toughy then. How bad do you want the tank? Is the $200 going to break the bank? I picked up a 55g that had everything minus gravel, heater, and decarations for $150-200 and felt like I got a good deal. How much is just a tank of that size new? Or how much do you think it will take to get it up and running?


----------



## acrokush (Sep 28, 2009)

I paid about 299 for my 125 all glass from petsmart on sale retailed for 329 so i would have to say that is a pretty fair price can t really complain abuot some calcium build up. You could also check craigslist to complete the setup or even compare what setups are selling for around you area that what i do <=)


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I think Im going to go ahead a get it. I would say for a couple hundred more I can have it complete. I don't think $400 total is bad for a 125g setup. I am going to keep shopping for filtration. I am thinking of making this a native tank with species from Indiana. First priority would be hoods and filtration. The hoods I might have to get new or have some glass cut and make my own. Not sure yet. I saw another on CL that was 300 and a little more complete but I am getting no response from the seller so I think I will go with the one above.


----------

